# Real-Time Kernel? (RT-Kernel) Some doubts.

## ZeuZ_NG

Hey guys, well so I was looking at This issue of RT kernels, and wanted to ask you: Is there any severe impact on battery ussage if this is used in laptops?

Also, does it really worth it?

I know that for real time operativeness, I should rather go for something built-for-that like QNX, but I'm likely an anxious to test this on my gentoo box  :Smile: 

----------

## Carnildo

Do you really need a realtime kernel?  If this is going to be a desktop system (rather than, say, a sound mixer or a process control computer), performance will be worse than with a non-realtime system.

----------

## ZeuZ_NG

Well, I was just up to test this, will keep both kernels on the same version, one patched and one that is not...

And benchmark later, but before hand I want to know what you guys think about it.

I know that RT kernel is just a re-utilization of some MUTE|X and stuff, but what's your personal experience with it?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

the RT kernels are unnecessary if you have anything above a P-IV, and barely necessary with a P-III, and you don't want to try with anything slower.

You will notice a definite slowdown with the RT kernel. Also, good luck if you're running 64 bit. I couldn't get my 64 bit system to boot with the RT kernel. After fiddling with it for a day and a half, I decided to chuck it, and stick with gentoo or vanilla sources kernels with full preemtpion turned on. You get windoze-like preemption without all the RT garbage and instability.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

